# slow shutter speeds



## VoteForDavid (May 26, 2012)

Those who are required by equipment, circumstances, or both, to use very slow shutter speeds without tripods might be interested in my article on the topic.


----------



## terri (May 26, 2012)

Hi, I've moved this post from another thread, since it is a new topic.


----------



## Mo. (May 28, 2012)

Interesting haha.


----------

